# Working with plywood



## Mikeldigra (Jan 10, 2008)

Whats the best way to cut plywood? would it be with a handsaw (what tpi and length? rip or cross?) or a jigsaw? (I dont want to buy a table or circular saw)

And any health tips? what respirator should I use? Waht filter cartridge? thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

well if you arent going to buy a circular saw, and your choices are either a jigsaw and handsaw, you will get a straighter line with a handsaw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would go with a good rip hand saw. Look for one in the 26" length, 8 TPI, zero rake. As for a respirator, for only cutting plywood, a particle mask will do ya.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When I use a handsaw I much prefer one of the Japanese type saws. I can actually cut a straight line with one of those. Those saws are designed to cut on the pull instead of when you push.

G


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I would find a neighbor who has a circular saw or better yet a table saw. Nice straight cuts! Red


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd second the motion on a Japanese hand saw (given that you don't want to purchase a circular saw).

However - if your only power tools choice is a jigsaw, you can make very straight cuts by using a straightedge (or an edge guide) as a fence. Trying to cut a perfectly straight line free hand with a jigsaw is an exercise in futility.

As far as dust goes - if you're cutting with handtools, I wouldn't worry about it - if your using power tools, a cheap throw away particle mask is more than sufficient.


----------

